# Practical Orange Lake questions (no fighting please !)



## xzhan02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Our first OL stay will be the week of New Years.  I am mentally prepared for the worst unit in West Village (it's a 2 br), but I'll try to ask nicely for renovated Golf Villa or Tennis Villa.  

Questions are about onsite activities and local info instead of the unit.  We'll be spending several full non-Disney, hopefully relaxing  days, with kids (6 and 11) and seniors.  No golfers.

1) Are the pools heated enough for Jan enjoyment ?  What's the current RI Cabana price ?  Does it include 2 or 4 tubes ?  How far can you reserve ahead of time, and how ?  Is it worthwhile in your opinion ?  

2) Is mini golf still $25 per week per unit ?  Are there any charges for other activities, such as movie, campfire sing along, Hawaiian Luau etc ?

3) Can someone describe the back route to WDW in a bit more detail , or point me to a map ?  Also is there a map of OL ?

4) Any suggestion for good and reasonable eating places nearby or onsite ?  Will spend the pricey ones at WDW.

5) The last one is an odd one:  one review somewhere mentioned that there is a grand piano in the check in lobby.  Have you ever seen guest play on it ?  My older daughter has a piano competition coming up right after the trip.  It will be great if she could use it to practice a bit.  

Thanks a lot.  Any other suggestions for kids to have fun and adult to relax are welcome too.


----------



## Avery (Dec 14, 2006)

xzhan02 said:
			
		

> 5) The last one is an odd one:  one review somewhere mentioned that there is a grand piano in the check in lobby.  Have you ever seen guest play on it ?  My older daughter has a piano competition coming up right after the trip.  It will be great if she could use it to practice a bit.
> 
> Thanks a lot.  Any other suggestions for kids to have fun and adult to relax are welcome too.



I cannot speak to OL specifically, but we often run into this on vacation. We find that if we speak with a manager and assure him/her that the kid can really play, we can get accomodated even if the kneejerk response from the front desk is "no." They don't want little kids pounding on the keys (except at Marriott Harbour Club where they don't care and the piano became unplayable as a result of abuse and neglect, but that's another story), but will generally welcome a skilled pianist. Usually after the first sitting draws a crowd, they are dying for you to come back the next day   Hopefully the piano there has been tuned sometime this century... 

eta: There is a 9 ft limited edition Bosendorfer (only 2 of its kind) in the restaurant at the Grand Bohemian (Westin) in Orlando.. there is a big sign on it that says "Do Not Touch," but we managed to get on that one, too


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that it is a player piano, does that make a difference?   I would suggest calling and asking, the worst they can do is say no.

http://www.orangelake.com/


Orange Lake Resort & Country Club
8505 W. Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy.
Kissimmee, FL 34747-8201

Contact information

Local 407.239.0000

Toll-free 800.877.6522 (Domestic)


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 14, 2006)

xzhan02 said:
			
		

> 5) The last one is an odd one:  one review somewhere mentioned that there is a grand piano in the check in lobby.  Have you ever seen guest play on it ?  My older daughter has a piano competition coming up right after the trip.  It will be great if she could use it to practice a bit.
> 
> 
> > Kids bang on it all the time. They'd probably be thrilled to hear her play.
> ...


----------



## KenK (Dec 14, 2006)

Put a cup or big dish with a dollar in it on the top of the piano.  Maybe your trip will turn out free


----------



## Avery (Dec 14, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Put a cup or big dish with a dollar in it on the top of the piano.  Maybe your trip will turn out free



post deleted


----------



## timetraveler (Dec 14, 2006)

whew!!!   That's a list for sure.   I'll try to answer as many of them as I can.  If I miss a couple just re ask them.

1.  Splash Lagoon and RI are heated.  Comfort is a personal experience though.  For me.....no way in January.  I can't stand pool temp's below 88-90 degrees. 

2.  mini golf is still $25 per family per week.  Movies are free.  

3.  we prefer the Blacklake, sherberth rd. route.  Make a left out of OL onto Hwy 192.  Make a left at Blacklake Rd and follow this to Sherberth.  Make a left on Sherberth.  Sherberth will take you to Oceola pkwy.  

You are now inside WDW propety.  Take a right and follow signs to whatever onsite it is you are wanting to do.     It's an awesome shortcut.  For your return just follow signs towards Animal Kingdom Lodge.  This will bring you back to Sherberth Rd.

4.  every restaurant you can think of on Hwy 192.  Chains and privately owned.  From as modest as a Mcdonalds up to Key Kool's or Charlie's steak house.     As far as onsite, Paizan's in the lower level of the West Village Clubhouse has pizza, sandwiches and ice cream creations.  OL has 2 subway style eateries..one at the West Village olympic pool complex, and another one over at RI.  Kemmon's Place is menu/and buffet.  Breakfast buffet is around $8, and nightly is 12.95 with the excepton of weekend nights which is the prime rib buffet.  That's $17.95.   Brand new River Island Grilling Company over at RI, this is not owned by OL.  Prices are moderately priced, like Red Lobster or Olive Garden.   All the restaurants have children's menu's along Hwy 192.

5.  The piano in the main lobby....I couldn't begin to tell you whether it would be suitable for your child's practice.  I've seen small children banging the heck out of it....so I wonder just how good of condition it could be in.

I needed to edit the name of Sherberth Rd.   Hubby read my post and enlightened me.    Sorry xzhan.....I said Sandhill originally, but it's Sherberth.  Sandhill Dr is actually within OL.      A moment of senility maybe?     I guess I hand Sandhill on my mind, as I have been helping someone regarding a unit located there.


----------



## xzhan02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Thank you !!!*

Thanks you all so much.  I've copied Vickie's answer in my Orange Lake file.

Surprised to see so many answers to the Piano question.  I understand the question now is not whether she is allowed to play it, but whether it will do her any good.  Anyone know a piano store in Orlando ?

The 9 ft limited Bosendorfer is tempting.  She will play on a regular 9ft Bosendorfer (what we call "airplane") late in Jan.  The late Dec schedule of the Bohemian is quite full so I'm not sure she can get on it.  Plus her recent repertoire consists of Etudes, not the most entertaining although quite amazing.  

Never tried the hat before, but when she was 9, she got to play at Wyndham Casa Marina Resort in Key West, while the resident pianist took his break, and we got free dessert.


----------



## Avery (Dec 14, 2006)

Here's one, if you google 'piano store Orlando' you will find others. 

http://www.pianodistributors.com/for.htm

It is challenging to find pianos for practice while travelling. We gave up on our last trip to Cancun, but if there's an important competition or recital I get more serious. We also have had some luck at hotels with ballrooms and/or cocktail lounges, even if we're not staying there.


----------



## Avery (Dec 14, 2006)

*Steinway*

This may be your best bet. The people at Steinway Hall in Manhattan are always very kind to us.

http://www.steinwayorlando.com/frame.html


----------



## xzhan02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> It is challenging to find pianos for practice while travelling.



So true.  We used to only do short trips, but with timeshare, it's becoming more of a problem.   Almost wish she plays other portable instruments.

The Steinway is almost 40 miles away.  The other one 19 miles.  Certainly need to call ahead of time before making the trip.   Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## JLB (Dec 14, 2006)

*Uniquely Specific Answers*

1.  I bet you didn't expect a reply from someone who has actually taken the temperatures of all of the pools, except River Island, and actually did it during Week 1!  I did.   

The unheated Olympic pool was 69 degrees.  The remaining ones (East Village, Splash Lagoon, West Village heated and Southern Magnolia Court) ranged from 83 to 88 degrees.  As I recall the warmest and least busy was the one at Southern Magnolia Court.

I, too, prefer a warmer pool in the winter, like the 92 degree one at the resort we tend to always be at the week after we are at OL.

4.  Some ideas for meals include the Publix at East Orange Lake Blvd and 192, the Wal Mart Super Center deli (fried chicken, roasted chicken, etc.) one mile north on HWY 27 west of OL, and the Pizza Hut on 192 west of OL.  Needless to say, the Pizza Hut is a very busy one but they do a very good job.  The last time we were there they did not honor the national TV ad but they accepted any Pizza Hut printed coupons.  I already have our three sets printed and in the travel folder.   

Come to think of it, you have to beat the rush to get a chicken at Wal Mart, too.

We like Chic-Fil-A and there is one just east of OL on 192.  They have frozen cokes at the 7-11 next to the Chic-Fil-A, but don't set it on top of your car when you get in, and then leave it there when you drive off.   

There is one of our favorite Florida restaurants on 192 quite a ways to the east in Kissimmee, Shells, for casual Florida seafood.

http://www.shellsseafood.com/process.cfm?pageID=1

Here is a detailed map of all of the businesses on 192.  This section is where Orange Lake is located (at the bottom).  192 ends at HWY 27 on the west.  You can click down to go east toward Disney, I-4 and Kissimmee.


http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/map/map1/kiss192map1.htm#1btm


(cool map  )

Have fun . . . we'll get the place ready for ya!


----------



## lawgs (Dec 14, 2006)

> 3. we prefer the Blacklake, sandhill rd route. Make a left out of OL onto Hwy 192. Make a left at Blacklake Rd and follow this to Sandhill. Make a left on Sandhill. Sandhill will take you to Oceola pkwy. You are now inside WDW propety. Take a right and follow signs to whatever onsite it is you are wanting to do.  It's an awesome shortcut.



if you do a maps.google.com for black lake road. you will see that the shortcut on black lake road comes up to "sherbeth" road ( not sandhill as posted ) which then leads to osceola parkway near animal kingdom ( you have to be very careful when you turn from black lake to sherbeth since the intersection is near a  slight curve on sherbeth and you cannot always see the "oncoming" traffic easily )

sand hill road if you found it would lead you in an entirely different direction from Walt Disney World, it seems to be an extension of Formosa Gardens Blvd which is a right turn off of 192 and it then loops around to connect to Old Lake Wilson road


----------



## lawgs (Dec 14, 2006)

> I am mentally prepared for the worst unit in West Village (it's a 2 br), but I'll try to ask nicely for renovated Golf Villa or Tennis Villa.



you might want to call orange lake reservations and make a request to stay on Lake Kem Way, which according to our "temporarily assigned rep" at the Global Access update seminar, is the location where the majority of the 100 newly renovated golf villas are located


the  model unit 2109 was in the first cul de sac on the left  past the main entrance gate  ( we were told it was owned by the wilson family which made it easier to use as a model )

another interesting thing the rep told us, the four/five bedroom units on the top floors of River Island facing the river island water park ( one is owned by the wilson family ) but the other three will not be sold but will be offered to the "highest" tier level Global Access members first, then if any remain to be occupied will be offered three months later to the "second"  level GA members

this is all very similar to the presidental suites that Fairfield has ( not sure if they sell them or they are used as perks for the VIP Fairfield members though ) somehow i think our rep was a recycled Fairfield employee since he kept referring to PIC not PFD when he was suggesting how other weeks owned could be brought into the global access Program ( maybe global access is using the term PIC too since the nexus of the program seems to be a meld of Fairfield/HGVC......hmmm that would make sense since the new "higher executive" blood have come from Fairfield and Hilton programmes )

the rep said he had already "booked" a four bedroom ( seems he has over a million global access points ) for a family reunion that is coming up


----------



## JLB (Dec 15, 2006)

*Speaking of Pool Temps*

Is there any interest in having me take them next week?


----------



## xzhan02 (Dec 15, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Is there any interest in having me take them next week?



I would certainly appreciate it, esp River Island where we'll probably spend lots of time.  If that's too cold, we might just retreat to the warm Southern Magnolia Court pool, esp in the not unlikely event that we end up with a dreaded unit there.

Jim, I also appreciate your tip of the Shell restaurant.  We are a seafood family.  Whenever we go close to ocean, we'll ask about the local seafood market (and in landlocked Orlando, it'll be a nice seafood restaurant).  Don't know when you'll leave OL, but we might overlap a day or half (we arrive Dec 29).  

lawgs, the correction of the shortcut is also very much appreciated.  I was a bit confused looking at the map.  I also hope the specific words of "Lake Kem Way" will help me end up with a unit there.  Thanks.


----------



## timetraveler (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion about Sandhill, xzhan.  I edited my OP after seeing I had done that.  I have been talking to another person about a unit on Sandhill which is located in OL's west village.   My brain was obviously thinking something else while I was typing.  

Shells has good food.  I liken it to Joe's Crab Shack.  Same type wooden floors and tables.  Noisy, festive.   So if you have eaten at a Joe's, you have a real good idea of the quality of food and service.

One note of caution though.  Hopefully the construction way out...and I mean way out on 192 east where shells is located is finished.  It was a nightmare!!!!   There are so many traffic lights on 192, it takes forever to get to Shells in Kissimmee, add horrific road construction in the mix...and it basically ruined our dinner!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the great information.  I personally truly appreciate it.  This is the single best and most helpful Orange Lake thread I've seen in a long while.


----------



## JLB (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll try to remember to go down to the dock and grab our pool/lake thermometer.
- - - - - -
If you go to Shells don't feel bound by what the menu says.  They will put a meal together just about any way you want it, substituting whatever you want.

All of their food is good, but what I always look forward too is their fried shrimp.  We like their little loaves of bread, which they seem to have no limit on, parsley buttered new potatoes, cole slaw (with little Mandarin oranges) . . .

And no, it is not a fancy place.  It is fun and comfortable with no attitude.

A few years back they tried to expand too fast, both in Florida and into Indiana and Ohio.  That did not work out and they have since retracted substantially.  There used to be six or seven in the Orlando area and now there are only 2.

When we used to do shows, and had a Sunday night drive after tearing down at a location, we always knew where there was a Shells on the way, anywhere in Florida.  We found one last year on the way from Orlando to Key West.

A neighbor we have been helping, took us out the lunch today and we picked Reb Lobster, all the time thinking next week we will be at Shells.


----------

